# Mexican Dwarf Orange crayfish!



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Mexican Dwarf Orange crayfish plus an interesting array of rarities arrived this week at the Menagerie. The CPOs are a great price at $14.99 2 for $25 or 4 for $45. We received over 70 and still have over 60 left. They will sell out fast.

We also received some rare fish like Betta foerschi, Sumatran Licorice gouramis, two species of rare Stiphodon gobies including Stiphodon atropurpureus and a rarely if ever seen west African cichlid Thoracochromis demeusii (Paratilapia)

Check out the list for more details.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html

We still have lots of fish left from the European shipment including 10 species of Apistogrammas, German bred Blue Rams, Czech Bred cardinal tetras to name a few.

Huge plant shipment as well with lots of rarities and favourites.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Bought myself a D Crayfish yesterday! Ugh I should of bought 2..... Very tempted to go back next week!!...


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

they are quite amazing looking, I got some for myself
it is great deal for the CPO


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I will make a trip just to see the stiphodons!
I wish I had a tank to put them in....


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

How big are they? Did they come in in both sexes?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

they are quite small...
and when they mature, i think full size is like 1.5 to 2 inch


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I hate you guys, Can someone keep a ODC for me at their house? XD

Awesome fish Harold as usual


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cool stuff!*

I bought four. Two males and two females.
Unfortunately, I don't know name of that nice weekends-salesman. I'm really appreciate his efforts to sex them  And he did that right!


----------

